# Oven Doesn't Work / Won't Ignite



## The Stephensons

We've had our new (to us) 2005 25rs for two months now and this past weekend was the first time to use the oven - well, that was the plan, anyway. We've used the stove top every time out. But we were unable to get the oven to work. Couldn't hear or smell the gas when we turned it to the "light" position and pushed it in as directed. Tried to light it with the sparks button on the stove as well as by hand using a match and a flame starter - but nothing. Previous owner used the oven and stovetop all the time (and I had to do some scrubbing to get the oven clean when we brought the trailer home). Could I have disconnected something when I cleaned it so thoroughly? Hard to get our head in there to see if anything could even BE disconnected....

LP was flowing fine to both the outside burners and the inside stovetop.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance....
Cindy


----------



## Dan Borer

Hi Cindy--

Just hold in the knob in the "light" position for a while longer and keep trying to light it with a match or lighter. You should see a puff of flame several times before it will finally light and stay lit. This is not unusual as the pilot for the oven is just an open tube and the gas slowly dissapates and is replaced with ambient air when the oven isn't in use. The flow of gas to the pilot takes quite a while to replace all the air in the line beofre it can light. Also be sure to hold the knob in for about 30 seconds after the pilot lights to make sure that the sensor is hot enough to keep the gas flowing. The ingnitor for the stove does not work for the oven by the way. You can remove the oven rack and the panel over the burner in the oven to get a better look at what you need to do to light it in the future. Once you get an idea where everything is it will become easier to light.

Good Luck!


----------



## GarethsDad

Maybe this will help. http://www.youtube.com/user/tushiemacgrego...l/1/vA2TBqwKV38 and http://www.youtube.com/user/tushiemacgrego...l/0/_G-bJEYYjt4 . It takes a long time for the LP gas to run through the pilot and to stay lit. When we are camping I will leave the oven pilot on so that it will not need to be relit every time I use the oven. James


----------



## john7349

I use one of those 8" BBQ propane lighters ( the ones with the trigger). While holding in on the knob, hold the lighter on the pilot light for 20 seconds or so. This will help heat it up enough so it can maintain it's own flame. (BTW, the pilot light is way in the back of the oven.)


----------



## Northern Wind

Ours does not light with the spark knob, I don't think its designed that way. I just turn the oven to pilot light and hold a long match or lighter under the pilot, it always works very quickly, I find I can do and just watch the reflection in the bottom of the oven to see if its going yet, when it is turn to the desired temp and watch the reflection to make sure the whole burner lights.


----------



## The Stephensons

Seemed like we were trying for at least a minute if not more, but will try again ... thanks everyone! I'll let you know if it works!


----------



## CamperAndy

The pilot is two stage and the primary flow is VERY small. Use this proceedure the light the oven.

Hold a long lighter under the pilot and turn the oven to 250. This will open the second stage pilot to heat the thermocouple. The lighter will make sure the pilots lights stay lit.

The main valve will not open unless the thermocouple gets hot so just watch the pilot while holding the lighter on it. When the main valve opens you don't need to hold the lighter any more. Let it run for a few minutes then turn it back to the pilot position. This will allow time to purge any air from the pilot tubing and the the primary pilot should stay lit.


----------



## deanintemp

The oven does not light by the spark mode used on the stove-top. The oven has a pilot which needs to be lit from within. This pilot is controlled through a thermo-couple which needs to warm up before it lets gas through to the pilot tube. You must hold a flame on the end of the pilot tube and close to the thermo-couple for about 30-60 seconds before the pilot will stay lit. This is all assuming that air has been purged from the line and gas is flowing. The thermo-couple is a safety device which shuts down the flow of gas in the event the pilot goes out.


----------



## CamperAndy

deanintemp said:


> The thermo-couple is a safety device which shuts down the flow of gas in the event the pilot goes out.


Actually on the oven in question the thermocouple only controls the main burner valve. There is no safety device to turn off the gas to the primary pilot as the flow is so low it will dissipate before it reaches dangerous levels.

Newer ovens only have a single stage pilot that must heat a thermocouple that controls all gas, both pilot and main burner.


----------



## Howier

Just a question. Are you putting the lighter to the main burner or the pilot. For some this might seem like a goofy question but ive shown my DW where to light the oven at the pilot all summer long and she still cant figure it out. You can not light the oven by placing a flame at he main burner in the center of the oven. Maybe she just likes to see me with my head in the oven.


----------

